# Indoor vs. outdoor poundage



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't know about the rest of you but when I shoot Nationals last year my bow was about 52lbs. Then when we started shooting outdoors I went up to 60lbs. I like the crisp feel and the way my bow shoots at 60lbs. 

How many of you change your poundages for the season that your shooting or do you not change it at all.

I'm not going to change mine.


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

I use a different bow with smaller arrows for outdoor/field. It is approximately the same draw weight. It was 1-1/2 lb. heavier than the indoor one I used last year, but is 1-1/2 lb. lighter than what I am using this winter. They are all close enough that the feel is similar. Since they use different arrows I haven't tried to tweak to an exact match of draw weight.


----------



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

*Small difference*

For as long as I've been shooting I've shot 50#'s outdoors and around 44-46#'s indoors.Usually the same bow or different bows of same make.You can't hit what you can't hold on and I hold longer as a general rule indoors.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I have a bow (barebow recurve) set up for NFAA Field and another set up for indoor shooting. There's about 1# difference in weight but that's because I tuned each bow for the arrows it's shooting. The indoor bow with it's 2214 X7s came out at 40# while the field bow, shooting 430 Navigators, tuned to 41#.

I realize the original question was directed at compounds but there are recurves out there shooting both field and indoors.

Dave


----------



## James Thurman (Feb 3, 2004)

*Indoor Outdoor Bows*

For Outdoor Field I like 50# For Indoors I like around 45# to 47# This is with 65% This Is the set up that I like best.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

About the same for me...usually in the 55-60 lb range. It is just what is comfortable for me.

That being said right now I am only in the 53-54lb range because I changed cams and that is all she will do.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I usually stay about the same, though I will play around with poundage to get better groups (especially outdoor) so it sometimes works out a little different. I do shoot outdoor in the winter some, so I try and keep the set ups pretty consistant to maintain the feel (and to avoid having to buy another evolution)...


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I put leave the same.. But, I'm hoping to change my indoor setup this year and go with the lower max weight and lower letoff % solution.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Poll by itself was a little unclear, but based on how you worded things in your post (i.e. indoor vs outdoor and comparing what changes you made for outdoors compared to your indoor set-up) I voted "increase". Similar to Xquest and a couple others, I usually shoot outdoors a couple pounds heavier than I do indoors. Close to the same, but I do crank the bow up 1/2 to 1 turn. With the breaks between ends to move onto the next target (field) or to walk down to the targets and return (FITA) I don't find myself struggling to shoot a little extra poundage. Indoors seems to have smaller gaps between ends due to the shorter distance. Plus most league, local and state indoor shoots in my area are shot with a single line, hence even less rest between ends. I find in those cases a little less draw weight permits me to hold a little steadier for a longer period of time. 

Just my take anyway..........

>>-------->


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*This year its the same indoor as outdoor.*

Last couple of years I shot the 400 gt arrows for field at around 56#.

Last couple of years i shot the 22 gt arrows indoors at about [email protected]

This year for indoors I left the weight the same as outdoors and same rest and used the 30x gt and have been shooting a lot better than i did last time i tried the 30x arrows. I seem to be holding good at 56# for indoor so i am gonna leave it there for a while and see how i do later on. AC


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

I use 50-51# for both.


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

i like the way the shot breaks with heavier holding weight also, so i tend to bump it up a few pounds when i know i will have a little extra recovery time.


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

XQuest said:


> For as long as I've been shooting I've shot 50#'s outdoors and around 44-46#'s indoors.Usually the same bow or different bows of same make.You can't hit what you can't hold on and I hold longer as a general rule indoors.


Samson's strength has been revealed--hurry someone cut his hair!!
Couldn't resist Dean. Keep it up.
Carroll


----------



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

Carroll in MO said:


> Samson's strength has been revealed--hurry someone cut his hair!!
> Couldn't resist Dean. Keep it up.
> Carroll


Better hurry.....OBT's been hang'in around with a pair of sissors....


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

I shoot close to 60 pounds indoor and out.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> I shoot close to 60 pounds indoor and out.


Same here. If I can shoot 112 shots in a field tourny then 60 shouldn't be a problem. Plus I like the heavier holding weight.


----------

